# The Incredible Dr James.



## Dr James (Oct 7, 2003)

Hello. My name is Stuart James Adams.
I usually get called James, and my friends often call me "Dr" James because of my keen interest in medical science. I am not a medical doctor however, the name I use "Dr" is just a nick name.
I absolutely LERV the movie the HULK (the old TV series is okay for its day, but nothing compars with the movie), & so I sometimes reffer to myself as the INCREDIBLE Dr James.
So thats the whole explination about my username.
I used to do a bit of weight training a few years ago, and have recently started up again.
I am studying Nutrition at the University of Western Sydney, and plan on doing my Masters Degree research topic (either next year or the year after) on certain "ergogenic" nutritional supplements. I cant figure out which one(s) I should research at the moment, preferably one which has a lot of controversy surounding it.
I love to argue about supplements, both regarding enhancing athletic performance, and increasing health & life expectancy. I love trying to prove the supplement companies wrong, but at the same time I like trying to prove the "nutritional puratins" as I call them who dont beleive in supplements, wrong aswell. Basically, I like to play Devils Advocate & examine ALL the evidence.....anyway...
I joined this forum a few weeks ago, but up until now have only been reading, not posting.
Thats all I can think of.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 7, 2003)

Welcome!!!

Nothing wrong with a new devil's advocate as long as you don't make people feel stupid and try to look like a knowitall in the process. lol  Arguing for the sake of arguing makes it hard to get along around here sometimes.  Looking forward to your posts.

Bo


----------



## butterfly (Oct 7, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## Arnold (Oct 7, 2003)

Dr James welcome to IM!


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 7, 2003)

BTW, we have a few other Aussies on the board as well.  Stay away from this yahoo named Kuso though.  The guy is trouble. lol


----------

